# OFFICIAL THREAD:  VSE/Starwood 2016 maintenance fees



## YYJMSP

**** Please post your maintenance fees in the database - click here:    DATABASE**
*

_Thanks again, Nico, for providing this valuable service to Starwood owners!  
_

----------------------------------------------------------------


WKORV - 2BR Deluxe LockOff unit

Due Date     01/05/2016  

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 3,121.30  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 145.60  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
MTO PAC Contribution**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 3,266.90  


2015 Maintenance Fee(s) were $3,020.28 so this is a ~3.3% increase.  About half of the increase is property taxes, and most of the balance is wages, and maintenance of the shuttles...

For those of us north of the border and paying in CAD, this is effectively a 16+% increase after taking in to account the currency exchange fluctuations since last year.


----------



## YYJMSP

WKORVN - 2BR LockOff unit (EOY)

Due Date     01/05/2016  

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 1,318.52  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 46.80  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
MTO PAC Contribution**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,365.32  


2015 Maintenance Fee(s) were $1,258.67 so this is a ~4.8% increase.  Around half is due to property taxes, and most of the rest is wages, and some for gas/electric consumption.


For those of us north of the border and paying in CAD, this is effectively a 18+% increase after taking in to account the currency exchange fluctuations since last year.


----------



## DeniseM

You win the prize!  You are first to report for 2016!


----------



## PamMo

WKORVN 2016 2BR annual MF's are $2,597.05
WKORVN 2015 2BR annual MF's were $2,477.35

Increase of 4.8%! Why a higher percentage increase for North vs South? These are OF units which will be getting more StarOptions in 2017, but MF's have never been tied to StarOptions.


----------



## PamMo

WKORV 2016 2BR annualMF's are $2,265.20
WKORV 2015 2BR annual MF's were $2,191.88

Increase of 3.34%


----------



## lakeshearers

WKORV 2016 2 BR deluxe (island view) annual MFs are $3121.30
WKORV 2015 2 BR deluxe (island view) annual MFs were $3020.28


----------



## DavidnRobin

Note:
WKORV Deluxe Villas went up 3.34% ($3020.28 to $3121.30) - this % increase should be same for all EY WKORV VOIs

PamMo - your MFs amounts for WKORV do not show this % increase  ??? they should be the same unless I am missing something...

SVN Fee (for those with their 1st VOI in HI) went up 4.31% ($139.58 to $145.60)


----------



## okwiater

Can we get Sheraton Flex added to the database as a resort option? Might be useful to track MF growth over time. Since it's a points-based system, perhaps the "unit type" should simply be "per-point" since that makes it easy to calculate the MF for any size points package. Or, you could add a few common package sizes (67,100, 81,000, 95,700, 125,000, 148,100 etc.) and populate it that way.


----------



## pedro47

YYJMSP said:


> **** Please post your maintenance fees in the database - click here:    DATABASE**
> *
> 
> _Thanks again, Nico, for providing this valuable service to Starwood owners!
> _
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> WKORV - 2BR Deluxe LockOff unit
> 
> Due Date     01/05/2016
> 
> Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 3,121.30
> Tax - If Applicable    $ 0.00
> Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 145.60
> Other*    $ 0.00
> Interest    $ 0.00
> Late Fees    $ 0.00
> MTO PAC Contribution**    $ 0.00
> Sub-Total
> Current Year Charges    $ 3,266.90
> 
> 
> 2015 Maintenance Fee(s) were $3,020.28 so this is a ~3.3% increase.  About half of the increase is property taxes, and most of the balance is wages, and maintenance of the shuttles...
> 
> For those of us north of the border and paying in CAD, this is effectively a 16+% increase after taking in to account the currency exchange fluctuations since last year.



Is this for just one week or are you in a points destination club system?


----------



## PamMo

DavidnRobin said:


> PamMo - your MFs amounts for WKORV do not show this % increase  ??? they should be the same unless I am missing something...



David, you're right - I had listed the 2015 MF's incorrectly.  I've updated my posts to show the correct MF's and percentage increases over last year for WKORV and WKORVN.


----------



## YYJMSP

pedro47 said:


> Is this for just one week or are you in a points destination club system?



This is for the one week, of the eight that we own across various properties...


----------



## DeniseM

pedro47 said:


> Is this for just one week or are you in a *points destination club system?*



These maintenance fees are all for _Starwood_ timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM

okwiater said:


> Can we get Sheraton Flex added to the database as a resort option?



Everything on TUG (including the weeks database) was created by volunteers.  If you'd like to create a Database for Sheraton Flex, I'd by happy to post a link.


----------



## okwiater

DeniseM said:


> Everything on TUG (including the weeks database) was created by volunteers.  If you'd like to create a Database for Sheraton Flex, I'd by happy to post a link.



Is there a benefit to creating a separate database rather than simply adding Sheraton Flex to the resort dropdown menu?


----------



## DeniseM

okwiater said:


> Is there a benefit to creating a separate database rather than simply adding Sheraton Flex to the resort dropdown menu?



Just to clarify - the database is not on TUG - it is a website owned by a Tugger.


----------



## okwiater

DeniseM said:


> Just to clarify - the database is not on TUG - it is a website owned by a Tugger.



Yes, I am aware of that. I wasn't asking TUG to update the menu, I was asking Nico.


----------



## hypnotiq

I haven't been paying attention to the Flex stuff but if someone wants to provide me the info, I'd be happy to update the DB to accommodate it. 

-Nico


----------



## okwiater

hypnotiq said:


> I haven't been paying attention to the Flex stuff but if someone wants to provide me the info, I'd be happy to update the DB to accommodate it.
> 
> -Nico



Flex is an easy per-point calculation, so my recommendation would be to treat it like a regular resort but call it "Sheraton Flex" and then create the following "unit types": 44,000 HomeOptions, 67,100 HomeOptions, 81,000 HomeOptions, 95,700 HomeOptions, 125,000 HomeOptions, and 148,100 HomeOptions. First usage year should be 2016.


----------



## DavidnRobin

There are 3 types of new programs to deal with where MFs are linked to HOs.
Beyond the Sheraton Flex...
For WSJ CV and SB - Resort Season is linked to MF/HO
For Nanea - Villa Type is linked to MF/HO

The commonality between them is MF per HO (or SO since HO=SO except in how they are used...) with the differentiation being Resort Season for WSJ-CV/SB and Location for Nanea - I assume the same case for Sheraton Flex.

A Field for MF/SO would be useful that could be used for all resorts (or Flex) to compare to between resort or across years.

This could also deal with VOIs that have had their SOs changed.


----------



## hypnotiq

I've updated for Sheraton Flex Program. 

I'll have to address the other two when I have more time later tonight.


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> There are 3 types of new programs to deal with where MFs are linked to HOs.
> Beyond the Sheraton Flex...
> For WSJ CV and SB - Resort Season is linked to MF/HO
> For Nanea - Villa Type is linked to MF/HO
> 
> The commonality between them is MF per HO (or SO since HO=SO except in how they are used...) with the differentiation being Resort Season for WSJ-CV/SB and Location for Nanea - I assume the same case for Sheraton Flex.
> 
> A Field for MF/SO would be useful that could be used for all resorts (or Flex) to compare to between resort or across years.
> 
> This could also deal with VOIs that have had their SOs changed.



WSJ-CV is not a consistent MF/HO, so we would definitely need every HomeOptions package allotment represented in the "unit type" field.

Sheraton Flex IS a consistent MF/HO. Nanea is a consistent MF/HO for a given villa type.


----------



## okwiater

hypnotiq said:


> I've updated for Sheraton Flex Program.



Works great.

Sheraton Flex in 2016 is $0.01484 per HomeOption.


----------



## DavidnRobin

okwiater said:


> WSJ-CV is not a consistent MF/HO, so we would definitely need every HomeOptions package allotment represented in the "unit type" field.



Isn't the MF/HO consistent between the two Resort Types for WSJ-CV?
E.g. Are you saying that between the HOs needed for a 2Bd and for a 3Bd (7-day period) in Diamond Season that the MF/HO is not the same? Or is there MF variation for the same villa type within a season?


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Isn't the MF/HO consistent between the two Resort Types for WSJ-CV?
> E.g. Are you saying that between the HOs needed for a 2Bd and for a 3Bd (7-day period) in Diamond Season that the MF/HO is not the same? Or is there MF variation for the same villa type within a season?



I believe the MF/HO is the same for a given number of HomeOptions, irrespective of the season; however, the MF/HO does vary depending on the size of the points package(s) purchased. In other words, the total MF for a 81,000 HO package and a 67,100 HO package is going to be much more than the MF for a 148,100 package, even though both scenarios result in 148,100 HomeOptions. That's how it works at WSJ-CV, at least. Sheraton Flex does not work that way.


----------



## YYJMSP

*SVR Spas (proposed budget)*

How come I'm the first to get these bills?!? Am I special? 

I'll update this post when the real MF bill arrives, but history shows that the proposed budget amount that arrives in the mail is rubber-stamped through to the MFs a few weeks later (BoD meeting is scheduled for Oct 21st).

SVR Spas, 2BR dedicated, annual, looks like it will be $753.72 (excluding property taxes) as compared to $717.51 (excluding property taxes) last year, so a ~5.0% increase.


----------



## DavidnRobin

okwiater said:


> I believe the MF/HO is the same for a given number of HomeOptions, irrespective of the season; however, the MF/HO does vary depending on the size of the points package(s) purchased. In other words, the total MF for a 81,000 HO package and a 67,100 HO package is going to be much more than the MF for a 148,100 package, even though both scenarios result in 148,100 HomeOptions. That's how it works at WSJ-CV, at least. Sheraton Flex does not work that way.



Yikes - Nico is going to have to work overtime to figure that out... 

However, why not just go with complete HO packages (e.g. 67.1, 81, 148.1...) and not additive ones. the ones with additive ones will just have to deal... besides - who here has actual CV MFs at this point?


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Yikes - Nico is going to have to work overtime to figure that out...
> 
> However, why not just go with complete HO packages (e.g. 67.1, 81, 148.1...) and not additive ones. the ones with additive ones will just have to deal... besides - who here has actual CV MFs at this point?



Judging by this post from the original Coral Vista thread, the points packages which should probably be added to the database appear to be:

176,700 HomeOptions
148,100 HomeOptions
95,700 HomeOptions
88,350 HomeOptions
81,000 HomeOptions
74,050 HomeOptions
67,100  HomeOptions
47,850 HomeOptions
44,000 HomeOptions
40,500 HomeOptions
33,550 HomeOptions
22,000 HomeOptions


----------



## thewhitehouse

*Cascades Annual Fees*

I just received this letter from the Cascades Condo Association today. 
Shows maintenance fee up from $940.52 last year. It doesn't reflect any taxes so I'm not sure how much the total increase will be. I don't know how to edit the image so that can be orientated correctly sorry.


----------



## DeniseM

The property taxes are listed as "Ad Valorem Taxes."


----------



## grgs

*Sdo mf*

*2 bedroom LO EY:*

Maintenance Fee(s)           $ 1,112.98
Tax - If Applicable           $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable           $ 0.00
Other*           $ 0.00
Interest           $ 0.00
Late Fees           $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**           $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges           $ 1,117.98​
*1 bedroom premium EY:*

Maintenance Fee(s)           $ 765.17
Tax - If Applicable           $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable           $ 0.00
Other*           $ 0.00
Interest           $ 0.00
Late Fees           $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**           $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges           $ 770.17​
*Approx. a 2.5% decrease from last year.*


----------



## okwiater

WKV 2-bedroom without ARDA and SVN is up a reasonable 3.2% from last year ($1,413.87 last year vs. $1,458.86 this year).

 Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,406.15
Tax - If Applicable $ 52.71
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 140.00
Other* $ 0.00
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 5.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 1,603.86


----------



## Quiet Pine

grgs said:


> *2 bedroom LO EY:*
> 
> My 2 bedroom LO EOY is $581.49, subtract ARDA $5 = $576.49. That's 1/2 of the EY plus a $20 fee.
> Because I pre-paid MF for my other 2 bedroom LO EOY, I have a credit. I don't want to pay ARDA, so I'll have to ask them to add $5 to my $8.79 credit.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKV 1Bd Premium - Large (81K SO)

Maintenance Fee: $863.18 (2015: $838.98)
Tax: $31.44 (2015: $28.35)
Total: $894.62 (2015: $867.33)

My calculator has this total (MF+Tax) increase of 3.1%, with MF increase of 2.9%

Note: These have been very cost effective resale SVO VOIs - as they are easily rented for ~$2,150. My mid-March 2016 reservations have already rented, and even had a contact from previous renter to see if I had a rental available.  They have effectively paid for themselves, and still could be sold for around the original purchase cost in 2006-07.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I do not think it has pointed out here, but 2016 SVN fees are $140 (for 1st), and $40 more for 2nd ($180) - HI adds tax (arg)

The %increase year over year have been pretty high - haven't calculated, but I would estimate 8-10% annually over last 5 years (?)


----------



## DavidnRobin

*2016 MF for WSJ-VGV (Hillside)*

Studio - $1,399.39
1Bd - $1,865.92
2Bd Th - $2,332.45
2Bd Prem - $2,798.79
3Bd - $2,798.98

this is a decrease of 1.5% (-1.5%)

Property Tax ~$150 (billed separately) for our Gold+ 2Bd TH (95.7K SO)


----------



## DavidnRobin

*Good old days... WKORV %increase over decade*

I was curious - for WKORV OFD - found a thread:

2005	$1623.77
2006	$1813.16 (11.7%)
2007	$1954.27 (7.8%)
2008	$2203.79 (12.8%)

forward to...
2016 $3121.30 (92% since 2005)

these % increases apply to all WKORV villas

Question: Does it really cost 92% more to maintain WKORV than in 2005?


----------



## okwiater

DavidnRobin said:


> Question: Does it really cost 92% more to maintain WKORV than in 2005?



I used to live in a condo that went from a $135/mo condo fee to $255/mo from 2007 to 2012. It turns out the increase wasn't the problem; rather, it was the irresponsible condo board that kept fees artificially low. $135 was not sufficient to build an adequate replacement reserve, and other expenses went up as well, particularly as the economy emerged from the housing crisis.

Do you have the operating budgets from 2005? My guess is that either the developer was funding part of the MFs to obscure the real costs, or the replacement reserves were inadequate. Combine that with increased Maui taxes and labor costs, and I bet that explains most if not all of the increase.

But I agree that your question is worth asking, and it would definitely be interesting to pull out a microscope and take a closer look. You're a scientist, right?


----------



## YYJMSP

YYJMSP said:


> How come I'm the first to get these bills?!? Am I special?
> 
> I'll update this post when the real MF bill arrives, but history shows that the proposed budget amount that arrives in the mail is rubber-stamped through to the MFs a few weeks later (BoD meeting is scheduled for Oct 21st).
> 
> SVR Spas, 2BR dedicated, annual, looks like it will be $753.72 (excluding property taxes) as compared to $717.51 (excluding property taxes) last year, so a ~5.0% increase.



The MF bill has posted, and it's actually a few dollars less than the proposed budget.

SVR Spas 2BR annual:

Due Date     01/06/2016  

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 744.63  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 92.11  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 836.74  

2015 Maintenance Fee(s) were $717.51 so this is a ~3.6% increase. About half of the increase is wages, a bunch for "Reflects a decrease in 60-day Club rental occupancy for weeks not reserved by Owners under the Club priority period"  and the balance is storm water system maintenance and increase in the reserves.


----------



## DeniseM

> "Reflects a decrease in 60-day Club rental occupancy for weeks not reserved by Owners under the Club priority period"



60 days before check-in, Starwood can confiscate any unreserved inventory and rent it.  

Apparently those rentals are down, but I am not exactly sure how that relates to maintenance fees.  I'm guessing that Starwood has to reimburse the HOA a certain percentage for the weeks that they confiscate and rent, but I don't think that has ever been disclosed.


----------



## YYJMSP

DeniseM said:


> 60 days before check-in, Starwood can confiscate any unreserved inventory and rent it.
> 
> Apparently those rentals are down, but I am not exactly sure how that relates to maintenance fees.  I'm guessing that Starwood has to reimburse the HOA a certain percentage for the weeks that they confiscate and rent, but I don't think that has ever been disclosed.



Now that I know what to look for, I see that the SVR Spas budgets have a Revenue item for "Club Rental Revenue".  It was $220K last year ($17/unit/week) and is $80K this year ($6/unit/week), so we're being to asked to make up the difference?

Interesting -- will go see what the other property budgets have to say...

So we're on the hook for decreased rental revenue that was budgeted for.  That's kinda silly -- it should have been treated as bonus monies and not in the budget at all I think.


----------



## YYJMSP

*Rental Revenues*

So, looking at the MF bills from last year, I see that they all have some form of "Rental Revenue" in the budgets, which might be the monies SVN gives to the HOA for units they "confiscated" at the 60 days mark.

It appears that this is budgeted revenue, so when it falls, our MFs might end up going up (as they did on my SVR bills) to make up for the shortage.

2016 WKORV -- Club Rental Revenue -- $260K budgeted ($15 - $24 /unit/week based on the unit size) -- 0.6% of the budget.  The previous year was also $260K budgeted

2016 WKORVN -- Club Rental Revenue -- $240K budgeted ($18/unit/week) -- 0.6% of the budget.  The previous year was also $240K budgeted.

2016 SVR (Spas) -- Club Rental Revenue -- $80K budgeted ($6/unit/week) -- 0.8% of the budget.  The previous year was $220K budgeted, so a huge change downwards in revenue, which is probably why it was specifically listed as a reason for the changes in MFs this year.

I haven't gotten any of my other MF bills yet, but now I'm very curious, as I see that SVR (Cascades) had $380K budgeted last year, WDW had $220K budgeted last year, and WLR had -$320K budgeted last year (doesn't a negative revenue mean an expense, so WLR paid SVN $320K???)


----------



## YYJMSP

*WDW*

EOY, 2BR L/O

Due Date     01/08/2016  

Current Year Charges 
Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 767.38  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 58.75  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 826.13  

2015 Maintenance Fee(s) were $745.68 so this is a ~2.9% increase. More than half of the increase is wages, a small amount to increase the reserves, and an increase in Bad Debt Expense (based on anticipated delinquencies )


----------



## Sugarcubesea

*SDO - 2 Bedroom - EOY*



Operating Assessment = $423.88
Replacement Reserves = $152.61
ARDA-ROC Pac Contribution  = $5.00

*$576.49   with out ARDA*


----------



## okwiater

*WLR*

Just received my MF statement for an EOY 2-br lockoff at Westin Lagunamar (WLR).

2015 MF was $695.49
2016 MF is $695.39

Yes, that's a 10-cent decrease. I guess that means we'll have two nickels to rub together this year! :rofl:

Edit: The explanation for flat MFs is the strength of the US dollar, which allowed them to increase the replacement reserve as well as provide additional incentives for customer-facing staff without impacting MFs.


----------



## grgs

*WLR 2 bedroom EY*

$1,134.79: operating assessment 
$256.00: reserves
$1390.79


----------



## YYJMSP

*SVR Cascades 2BR L/O*



thewhitehouse said:


> I just received this letter from the Cascades Condo Association today.
> Shows maintenance fee up from $940.52 last year. It doesn't reflect any taxes so I'm not sure how much the total increase will be. I don't know how to edit the image so that can be orientated correctly sorry.
> View attachment 2303



The MF bill has posted for SVR Cascades.  Our annual 2BR L/O is:

Due Date     01/07/2016  

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 978.20  
Tax - If Applicable    $ 165.37  
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $ 0.00  
Other*    $ 0.00  
Interest    $ 0.00  
Late Fees    $ 0.00  
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**    $ 0.00  
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges    $ 1,143.57  

Last year MFs were $940.52, so an increase of ~4%.  Taxes are up $2.36


----------



## SmithOp

SVR - Falls. 2br non lock-off for 2016.

Maintenance Fee(s).  $ 840.07

Tax - If Applicable.  $ 80.63

Total:  $925.70


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmtreelady1

*What is membership fee if applicable?*

Why do I have to spend this and what is it?
Thanks 


832.83 is my main fee for 2bedroom at Vistana courts section.


----------



## DeniseM

Palmtreelady1 said:


> Why do I have to spend this and what is it?
> Thanks
> 
> 832.83 is my main fee for 2bedroom at Vistana courts section.



If you have Staroptions, that is the fee for the services that automatically come with your ownership.

For example, the ability to trade your Staroptions for other Starwood timeshares, and your Interval International Acct.


----------



## okwiater

*SMV*

Just received my MF statement for an annual 2-br lockoff at Sheraton Mountain Vista (SMV).

2015 MF was $1375.71
2016 MF is $1417.70

That's an increase of $41.99 or 3.1%.


----------



## okwiater

*WSJ Virgin Grand 3br Pool Villa*

Just received my MF statement for an annual Virgin Grand 3-br Pool Villa at Westin St. John (WSJ).

2015 MF was $2841.34
2016 MF is $2798.98

That's a *decrease* of $41.99 or 1.5%.


----------



## okwiater

*WSJ Bay Vista 3br*

Just received my MF statement for an annual Bay Vista 3-br at Westin St. John (WSJ).

2015 MF was $2197.88 + $235.17 (property tax) = $2433.05
2016 MF is $2234.43 + $271.50 (property tax) = $2505.93

That's an increase of $36.55 or 1.7% in base maintenance fees, plus an increase of $36.33 or 15.4% in property taxes, for a total increase of $72.88 or 3.0%.


----------



## VacationForever

*SVR Lakes 2BR L/O*

Maintenance Fee(s)    $ 985.41  
Tax - If Applicable      $ 166.35   

Total (2016) $  1,151.76

Don't have 2015 fees handy and MSC said E-Statement unavailable currently ...  but difference of this year's and last year's (include SVN) is +$30.14.  So my guess is that it has gone up about 3%.


----------



## tborr123

*Question WKORV fees*

I seem to recall in years past that there was a difference in fees between middle and corner OF units, or maybe between event vs. nonevent OF units. Am I imagining things? This year the fees are the same for middle OF nonevent week and corner OF event week--$3276.90 according to Starwood's operator.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The MFs for WKORV and WKORV are not dependent on time of year.
There are 3 MF types for WKORV - 2Bd LO Deluxe, 2Bd LO Premium, and 1 Bd Premium.
There is only 1 type for WKORVN - 2Bd LO.


----------



## tborr123

Thanks. What is the difference between the LO Deluxe and the LO Premium?


----------



## DavidnRobin

tborr123 said:


> Thanks. What is the difference between the LO Deluxe and the LO Premium?



Size and layout. Deluxe villas are on corners of Buildings, and more square than rectangle. Deluxe also have windows on side giving great panoramic views and better light inside.


----------



## maph

tborr123 said:


> I seem to recall in years past that there was a difference in fees between middle and corner OF units, or maybe between event vs. nonevent OF units. Am I imagining things? This year the fees are the same for middle OF nonevent week and corner OF event week--$3276.90 according to Starwood's operator.



2016 OFC fee is $2275.20, same as the number in the database for 2 bedroom LO.


----------



## DavidnRobin

maph said:


> 2016 OFC fee is $2275.20, same as the number in the database for 2 bedroom LO.



Correct - even though the OFC has much greater Total square footage that the standard premium.  See other thread.


----------



## tborr123

$2275 is more like it for an OFC unit. Starwood quoted me the $3276. today, which is why I questioned it. Thanks.


----------



## YYJMSP

tborr123 said:


> $2275 is more like it for an OFC unit. Starwood quoted me the $3276. today, which is why I questioned it. Thanks.



$3267USD is the MF amount for a 2BR L/O annual WKORV Deluxe (corner) unit, regardless of view category, including the SVN fee and Hawaii taxes.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Speaking of OF WKORV/N - I thought the SOs were getting increased but recent SVN chart still lists at 148.1K?


----------



## maph

Looks like that happens in 2017.  When I look at my 'Staroptions Balances' for 2016, OF is allocated 148,100 per week, but for 2017 it goes up to 176,700 per week.


----------



## DavidnRobin

maph said:


> Looks like that happens in 2017.  When I look at my 'Staroptions Balances' for 2016, OF is allocated 148,100 per week, but for 2017 it goes up to 176,700 per week.



You can see your 2017 SO Balance? Where? I only see my 2016 balance.


----------



## maph

When I log in to my SVN account & scroll down a bit there is a tab for 'Account Balances'.  When I click on 'details', it comes up with a listing of my unused staroptions balances for 2015, 2016, and 2017.


----------



## DavidnRobin

maph said:


> When I log in to my SVN account & scroll down a bit there is a tab for 'Account Balances'.  When I click on 'details', it comes up with a listing of my unused staroptions balances for 2015, 2016, and 2017.



Thanks - missed this on new dashboard - learn something new everyday.
Wow! 678,200 SOs, and I only have 3 weeks of vacation in 2017 - or maybe not...


----------



## srfndoc

Westin Mission Hills - 2Br Lockoff (yearly)

Maintenance - $1803.91 (No ARDA)

Included in fee:

VO assessment - $1275.89
Condo common assessment - $175.31
Master association assessment - $212.71
SVN membership fee - $140.00

Seems to always go up (not sure how much vs. last year), not really happy about it but not much we can do.


----------



## DeniseM

srfndoc - did you add your info to the database, in the first post?


----------



## srfndoc

DeniseM said:


> srfndoc - did you add your info to the database, in the first post?



Sure did.  Seems mine was the first for WMH.


----------



## DavidnRobin

srfndoc said:


> Sure did.  Seems mine was the first for WMH.



It would be useful to add other years as well. The last 2 years are listed in MSC.


----------



## hypnotiq

Hey all,

I've made the following updates to the database. Thanks to John (OKPACIFIC) for all the information on the properties.

I added a bunch of rules/logics to account for some of the new additions and did some code cleanup (still need to do some more, but will do when I have more time).

If you encounter any issues, let me know ASAP.

*Westin St. John Resort Villas*

Added Sunset Bay Phase
Updated Coral Vista + Sunset Bay to have a Season

*Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas Nanea*

Added Property + View Type Field
1 Bedroom - Resort
2 Bedroom - Resort or Ocean Front
3 Bedroom - Ocean Front
Thanks,
Nico


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks, Nico!


----------



## JudyS

Thank you, Nico! Your database is a great resource!


----------



## magicjourney

*WKORV 1BR Premium MFs ridiculous high?*

First, Thanks hypnotiq for maintaining this great database.
I am looking to buy a 1BR Premium ocean view, but found the MFs is pretty high at $1,911, whereas 2BR Premium lock-off is only $2,275? That doesn't make sense. Can anyone explain to me why?


----------



## DavidnRobin

magicjourney said:


> First, Thanks hypnotiq for maintaining this great database.
> I am looking to buy a 1BR Premium ocean view, but found the MFs is pretty high at $1,911, whereas 2BR Premium lock-off is only $2,275? That doesn't make sense. Can anyone explain to me why?



No. It is the way it is per CCRS. The 1Bd has high MF/sqft and MF/SO.  Penalty for not wanting to deal with studio.


----------



## The Haileys

I was going to add the MF for WKORV, but the fields don't match the descriptions in the billing statement. Can I get a help here? 

2016 MASTER ASSOCIATION ASSESSMENT 
2016 APARTMENT OWNERS ASSESSMENT
2016 VACATION OWNERSHIP ASSESSMENT
2016 ONE OHANA PAC CONTRIBUTION


----------



## DavidnRobin

the MFs are not broken down that way - just the total (minus PAC)


----------



## DeniseM

Enter the total maintenance fee as one number.
Enter the SVN fee as another number.


----------



## The Haileys

Eh ... I was looking at the Master Association bill (PDF) It breaks out differently. 

Thanks! 

Added WKORV 1 bedroom EOY 975.59 and Sheraton Flex EOY 81K HO 601.02 MF plus 134.00 SVN Fee.


----------

